# My new Supersix 105



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

All I can say is "WOW"! 

Love the bike. Took it out for a quick 7 miler yesterday and a 10 miler today. Performed great!

Did a lot of research and decided this was the best buy. 

Enjoy the pics

v/r

Ajost


----------



## Pemberton325 (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks nice! Enjoy!


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

congrats....my buddy rides exact same bike and loves it.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

Great bike, love mine so far!

What made you decide on the black and white vs the replica colors btw?


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

I liked the look of the black and white better than the other one.

I think its a matter of personal preference

v/r

Ajost


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice. Take the protective plastic off the shifters.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

Ajost said:


> I liked the look of the black and white better than the other one.
> 
> I think its a matter of personal preference
> 
> ...


Yeah it really is, the more I look at the black and white the more I think did I make the right choice  Awesome bike!


----------



## Atty (Jun 24, 2012)

View attachment 262330
I've had the exact same model for 2 weeks now and it is the best £1400 I have ever spent...and it's even better knowing that I had £600 off the RRP!!


----------



## supersixter (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice bike!!! I'm getting fitted to orang and white 2011 SS this week. The black and white one was my second choice. Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I like the sharp contrast between the black/white plus I think it is better for the long haul. I bought a brightly colored bike one time and the color was great at first but started to wear on me.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

i like the bike and color choice. I am not a huge fan of replica colors, unless i am on the team and getting paid


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

great...enjoy...

i picked up a CAAD 3 this weekend and I cant believe how much I like it.


----------

